# LO lip looks like it stuck between her two front teeth... Help!



## Bexivillian

So i only noticed this an hour ago, my daughters upper inside lip looks like its caught between her two front teeth, both her front teeth we'v had since 6 months. How have i only noticed this now? I'v got no idea what it is, and i am worrying like mad.

I've booked a doctors apt but cant fit me in til saturday, i am going to walk down to the health visitor this afternoon when it opens but i need advise.

Does anyone have any idea how/why/what happened?


----------



## msfoxymax

sorry dont tknow what do say buy didnt want to r&r. did u go to the HV? x


----------



## Hannah

Is it a lip tie? Does she have a gap between her front teeth?


----------



## Floralaura

I immediately thought of lip tie too..does it look like this? (Found the pic on google images)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/eingefangen/5906474621/


----------



## mummymunch

I'm pretty sure my LO has this, it doesnt seem to be a problem


----------



## AimeeM

My elder son had this and a huge gap in his teeth, he fell over and got his lip caught which ripped this piece of skin and within a couple of months his teeth went together, he has no gap in his adult front teeth. 

My sister has it, and a gap in her front teeth, and her dentist said that if she would have had it snipped as a child she wouldn't have the gap in her teeth that she has now. I think gaps look nice but if you want you could have the dentist snip it. They cause nothing else other than gaps.


----------



## Scally

Izzy has this, i only discovered she did after a thread on here a couple of weeks ago, she has a gap, it doesnt affect her x


----------



## Bexivillian

Thanks for your replies, there isnt so much a gap there as the lip is there. Saw hv who said it shouldnt be anything to worry about. I just panicked. We'll see what the doctor says on sat xx


----------



## DaisyBee

It's an upper lip frenulum. Megan has this. Her gap is only big enough for the piece to look stuck between the 2 teeth. Megans dr said no issue at all and we shouldnt worry about it and just leave it. 
Oh, and it took me forever to realize she had one too... So don't feel bad!
But I'm going to take her to a dentist and get an opinion on how it will affect her teeth. I'd rather have it lasered now vs. Braces later.


----------



## Bexivillian

Thanks Daisybee i just googled it and that looks like what Indies got! I may ask the dentist at my next appointment, i had braces twice when i was younger and would rather her not go through that if i can help it. I cant help thinking how sore it must be.


----------



## DaisyBee

Megan doesn't like me brushing or messing with that area which I think is why. Her dr claims it doesn't hurt but hers seems very tight so I can imagine everything really tugs on it which can't be comfortable.


----------



## JASMAK

All my kids have that...it is fine.


----------



## sun

Floralaura said:


> I immediately thought of lip tie too..does it look like this? (Found the pic on google images)
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/eingefangen/5906474621/

Wow I never even heard of this before. My LO has this exact thing! x


----------



## DaisyBee

Megans looks different than the pic as they can actually pull their lip back and I can't pull hers back. Megans is so tight you cant move her upper lip at all. It's tied right from her lip to the gum. Her gap is much smaller as well. I'd try to take a pic but doubt she would let me! She hates me touching it. The rest of her mouth she let's me mess with. It isn't a huge issue now but if I can possibly avoid braces think it would be a good move. I had braces and hated them. Short amount of pain now to have it taken care of ( as I've read laser doesn't hurt) or lots of pain with braces.


----------



## Bexivillian

Floralaura said:


> I immediately thought of lip tie too..does it look like this? (Found the pic on google images)
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/eingefangen/5906474621/

Floralaura, i think this is it, except her teeth are further together and its between them, image wouldnt open on phone yesterday :dohh:


----------



## Bexivillian

DaisyBee said:


> Megans looks different than the pic as they can actually pull their lip back and I can't pull hers back. Megans is so tight you cant move her upper lip at all. It's tied right from her lip to the gum. Her gap is much smaller as well. I'd try to take a pic but doubt she would let me! She hates me touching it. The rest of her mouth she let's me mess with. It isn't a huge issue now but if I can possibly avoid braces think it would be a good move. I had braces and hated them. Short amount of pain now to have it taken care of ( as I've read laser doesn't hurt) or lots of pain with braces.

Same with Indies, the HV was telling me to pull it back, but her top lip cant really go back. 
She always screams when i brush her teeth, that might be why, or she is just being awkward:haha:


----------

